# Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?



## Neuling Angler (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo #h

wollte mal fragen ob man für ne baitcaster rolle unbedingt eine dafür geeignete rute braucht, oder ob man auch einfach ne normale rute benutzen kann ?

Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten |wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Besser ist eine Rute mit entsprechender Beringung. Ein Trigger braucht man nicht zwangsweise, ist aber auch schöner und eigentlich bei den entsprechenden Ruten immer verbaut.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*



Neuling Angler schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob man für ne baitcaster rolle unbedingt eine dafür geeignete rute braucht, oder ob man auch einfach ne normale rute benutzen kann ?
> 
> Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten |wavey:



Nur in dem Fall dass die Schnur nicht den Blank berührt, das kan man schnell austesten, sogar mit einr Stationärrolle.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Wenn die Rute Einstegringe hat, kannste das auch knicken, weil die Ringe eventuell verbogen werden können.


----------



## pangea (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Nicht zwingend

Ich angle zum Beispiel meine Sportex Black Stream 40g 270 cm mit einer Shimano Cardiff, wenn es mit grösseren Ködern losgeht.

Wie aber schon von einem Vorposter erwähnt darauf achten, dass kein Schnur / Blank Kontakt entsteht und die Ringe stabil genug sind!


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wenn die Rute Einstegringe hat, kannste das auch knicken, weil die Ringe eventuell verbogen werden können.



soweit wollte ich das Thema nicht vertiefen, bis auf sehr wenige Meeresruten sind mir keine bekannt die beide Rollentypen aufnehmen können, selbst bei den dafür gebauten ist es mehr ein Spagat als eine wirkliche Lösung. Zumindest bei den Wurfruten.


----------



## Neuling Angler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

die baitcaster soll für den einsatz auf hecht etc. verwendet werde...vlt hilft euch das weiter


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Ne Hilft nicht.

Entweder du hast eine Spinning mit Zweisteg Ringen, wobei die Ringe die Schnur weit genug vom Blank halten, oder nicht. Was anderes geht kaum bis nicht.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Also fast alle leichten amerikanischen Bassruten haben im oberen Teil Einsteg Ringe, das ist also überhaupt kein Problem und die werden auch nicht verbogen! Genauso verläuft bei meiner St. Croix Premier bei starker Belastung die Schnut im Spitzenteil sogar unter dem Blank, was aber bei nahezu allen leichten Baitcastruten (<1 oz.) der Fall ist und auch keineswegs schlimm ist! Wichtig ist nur, dass er erste Ring klein genug ist, damit die Schnur am Leitring "keinen Knick machen muss", das kannst du aber eventuell mit einer größeren (runden ) Baitcaster außgleichen. Zusammenfassend kann also gesagt werden, dass dein Vorhaben problemlos möglich ist!


----------



## Chrizzi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> *Also fast alle leichten amerikanischen Bassruten haben im oberen Teil Einsteg Ringe, *das ist also überhaupt kein Problem und die werden auch nicht verbogen!



Das mein ich auch gar nicht. Gegen die L Guides gibt es ja auch nichts zu sagen.

Was ich meine betrifft die Y oder LV Guides (AT Guides auch).

Dazu ist die Spitze der leichten Ruten auch weicher als der untere Teil einer Rute wo die Y/LV Ringe sitzen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Ich verstehe das vorhaben nicht! Warum sich mit einer Baitcaster rumplagen, wenn man doch mit einer Stationären Rolle, auch schwere Köder werfen kann. 

Was versprichst du dir von der Baitcaster an einer normalen Spinnrute? Und um welche Rute + Rolle geht es denn?


----------



## scooterman (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

#halso wenn es auf Hecht gehen soll, dann solltest Du mal testen ab welcher belastung Du schon in richtung Blank kommst .Wenn das eh erst im letzen Drittel passiert ist das kein thema.die schnur legt sich eh neben den blank,und wenn du nicht 20Mtr stahlvorfach hast ist die schnur kein gegner deiner rutenlackierung.Beim schweren Pilken kommt die ja auch fast immer an den Blank, und wer angelt schon mit 200gr Pilker an 50gr WG.Also ich sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Wenn du Spaß haben willst kauf dir auch ne Baitcaster Rute dazu, oder bleib bei der Stationär 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## TioZ (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

Also ich fische die Abu C4 regelmäßig an der Diaflash EX 270 XH. Meistens wenn nach einigen Tagen auf den Bodden der Zeigefinger schon sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen war .

Funktioniert einwandfrei, die Rute ist aber auch sehr eng beringt und auch ziemlich straff ausgelegt.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## antonio (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*



scooterman schrieb:


> #halso wenn es auf Hecht gehen soll, dann solltest Du mal testen ab welcher belastung Du schon in richtung Blank kommst .Wenn das eh erst im letzen Drittel passiert ist das kein thema.die schnur legt sich eh neben den blank,und wenn du nicht 20Mtr stahlvorfach hast ist die schnur kein gegner deiner rutenlackierung.Beim schweren Pilken kommt die ja auch fast immer an den Blank, und wer angelt schon mit 200gr Pilker an 50gr WG.Also ich sehe da kein Problem.



dann zieh mal geflochtene mehrmals über den blank.
und wenn bei dir beim pilken die schnur auch an den blank kommt hast du ne falsch beringte rute.

antonio


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

@antonio 
wie gesagt, bei allen amerikanischen Bassruten die ich bisher gefischt habe legt sich die Schnur bei starker Belastung im vorderen Bereich neben den Blank! Glaubst du wirklich, dass bei einer weichen Glass Crankbaitrute die Schnur im Drill noch oberhalb des Blanks gehalten werden kann? Das ist überhaupt kein Problem!


----------



## scooterman (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Baitcast-rolle auf "normaler" rute ?*

seeforellenjäger hat das schon richtig beschrieben ,das die Schnur sich ja eigentlich neben den Blank legt.so meinte ich das auch.und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil(200gr an50GrWG).Ich meinte natürlich beim Drill.sonst sollte die Schnur den Blank nicht berühren logo.


----------

